# Awesome, Awesome, Awesome Video! M3/Zed/S2000/GTR



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

http://auto.joins.com/upboard/pds/p...ukubaBattle.asf


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Linky no worky ???


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Linky no worky for me too-ey


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Think its also this link here:
http://auto.joins.com/upboard/pds/pdst/ ... Battle.asf


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Did you see the guy in the old Nissan leaving the GTR for dead right at the end....amazing driving skill


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

That nailed any idea of buying a Boxter firmly shut. Anyone fancy posting that on the Boxter forum  ;D

It got well beaten & even by an S2000. Excellent video though & that end bit with the old Nissan was awesome.

I bet Tim's pleased, that his car trounced the M3, Boxter & S2000 ;D


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> That nailed any idea of buying a Boxter firmly shut. Anyone fancy posting that on the Boxter forum  ;D


Lol thats where I got the link from! 



> I bet Tim's pleased, that his car trounced the M3, Boxter & S2000 ;D


There has to be something amiss here though, the M3 should be significantly faster than its competition, with the possible exception of the GTR...


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I thought that it was inconclusive really - with the exception of the Boxster being slow.

The M3 was too heavy so had to brake earlier for the corners allowing others to get past.

It also got shut out at the beginning and had too much ground to make up.

Plus the camera car prevented anyone from getting a proper shot of takign the Z because it would be difficult in an even field to get past two cars.

Seemed like the only reason the M3 got past the Honda was because the Honda driver ran into a corner too fast and went wide.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

The most telling thing was the M3 set the fastest lap time.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

would have made a better comparison if the smae driver had driven the same course and done five laps in each car.

With a clear road in front they would have been able to go for it.

Proves what others have said about real world driving though. When you're up against someone else, you may be able to stay with them, or if in the lead, may be able to pull away slightly, but unless you're

a: complete nutter or
b: have a massive power/weight advantage

it will be pretty evenly matched.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

I loved the heeling and toeing though ;D Awesome! I don;t think I'll ever be good enough to do that!


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> I loved the heeling and toeing though Â ;D Awesome! Â I don;t think I'll ever be good enough to do that!


Nor me. I have tried it in my Box, but tend to rev it too much, & subsequently lurch on the downshift...


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Actually I was thinking about that the other day driving home.

My foot doesn't even bend that way round.

For me to do it, I'd have to brake with my heel and keep the toe on the accelerator. Not best to try it in a line of traffic either...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

..... so if anyone fancies a race 

This is a seriously quick car. However, the exact opposite of something like Stu's Evo, it really really doesn't feel like it, unless you drive it at 9 or 10 10ths. Driven at 8/10 or below, and its smooth, refined and just fast......

I'm guessing it doesn't feel like it for 2 reasons:

1) no turbo "grunt"
2) properly sorted chassis

The 2nd being quite important. I think the weight distribution (and more importantly weight transfer when braking and accelerating) is spot on, so the car never feels like its being thrown around. Driving NuTTs' TT last week felt like a go-kart in some ways, yet on paper the cars are of a similar size and performance.

Yes, I'm happy


----------



## robquatt (Oct 20, 2003)

> ..... so if anyone fancies a race
> 
> This is a seriously quick car. However, the exact opposite of something like Stu's Evo, it really really doesn't feel like it, unless you drive it at 9 or 10 10ths. Driven at 8/10 or below, and its smooth, refined and just fast......
> 
> ...


I fancy a race... www.thesplendid.co.uk/rob/UR550Videos.zip Â ;D

That is a seriously cool video thanks stu!!


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

have you the track skills to keep with these guys then?0-60 means nothing on a track :-/


----------



## robquatt (Oct 20, 2003)

> have you the track skills to keep with these guys then?0-60 means nothing on a track :-/


Valid point that is some seriously skilled driving and they would destroy me in a much lesser car.


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

Have you seen this 350z wiping out? [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]
http://my.so-net.net.tw/s3sport323/hr crash.wmv


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Have you seen this 350z wiping out? [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]
> http://my.so-net.net.tw/s3sport323/hr crash.wmv


Suspect high speed stability?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> would have made a better comparison if the smae driver had driven the same course and done five laps in each car.
> 
> With a clear road in front they would have been able to go for it.
> 
> ...


Agree. Â 350 actually seemed to be holding the whole field up at points. Â The Skyline was just in the way. Tyres fitted to all cars would have been a major factor (for more so than more than power), driver committment and balls, grid launch - all were variables that makes it an inconclusive win as the lap times reveal.

The s2000 driver was deffo 'on it' though. Â That is not the easiest car to drive at 10/10ths. Â Respect.

I think the Porsche was set up to lose - he did not seem to be on 'on it' compared to others and was quite casual. Â As did the M3 seem happy to sit back for the first few laps, until he got involved.

The Z and the S2000 were certainly ou tto impress, and impress they did.

Great vid though. 

ps some Nurburgringring lap times I found which are quite revealing http://www.nordschleife.no/


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

It was only really a two lap race as the camera car kept every one else away for the first 3 laps, so I guss with a flying start and only 2 laps, it is not surprising that the Z kept hold of the lead.

Certainly seemed japanese biased...maybe if the Germans did the same thing the results would be different ??


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

BTT


----------

